

World record set for farthest flight by hoverboard - danboarder
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/montrealer-sets-world-record-for-farthest-flight-by-hoverboard-1.3085052

======
cLeEOGPw
So it's basically quadcopter (or octocopter in this case) controlled by feet
that can lift a person.

------
MatthewWilkes
Hoverboards don't work on water…

~~~
DanBC
This hoverboard appears to work over water. What do you mean?

~~~
donkeyd
I'm pretty sure he's referring to Back to the Future:

[http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Hoverboard](http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Hoverboard)

~~~
DanBC
I feel sorry for the future people who are going to have to try and make sense
of what's really real and what's only real in the context of a fictional
movie.

~~~
bradleyland
Ok sure, and while we're at it, let's just start calling all birds ducks. Or
all bipedal mammals humans.

The meaning of words is defined by consensus, which is not the same as
unanimity. You can dig your heels in and call this a hoverboard, but the
future won't remember it as one, because most people in the future will have
the sense to see the differences between the hoverboard we were introduced to
in _Back to the Future_ and this multi-rotor-powered contraption.

